# "Show Me" BBQ Sauce



## alra195 (Jun 15, 2008)

My mother-in-law bought a case of "Show Me" sauce and gave us a few bottles to try.  My wife and I fell in love with the stuff.  Any one else have any thoughts or opinions on it?

I'd like to get more so if you have a source or know a link for it I'd be interested in getting the info.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 15, 2008)

Several hits on google , this was the first one.

http://www.missourimercantile.com/showmebbq.shtml


----------



## alra195 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Phil!  Bookmarked into my Favorites in the BBQ Folder.  Appreciate the help.  Should have thought the web search thing out myself.  Next item on my things to do as I watch the Ribs, beans and a couple of Italian Hot Sausage do their thing in the GOSM.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad to help , I've so little exp smoking that it's tough to be helpfull most of the time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Enjoy your smoke today and take pics and notes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sounds like you are off and running


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

darn, I was looking around to see if I could find a knock off or copy cat recipe but came up empty handed. 

I'm doin a Boston Butt from Costco w Jeffs rub and Jeff's sauce. 
I just frickin LOVE pulled pork. 
Made a nice slaw, Dutches Wicked Beans. 
GOOD Kaiser rolls, and my asparagus salad. 

The accolades on your sauce intrigue me. The PH concept is pretty cool 
Enjoy
V


----------

